# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  swędząca czerwona plama na uchu!

## kleosia22

Witam! proszę o poradę, jakiś tydzień temu na uchu pojawił mi się na uchu czerwona plama na której robi się strupek, zdrapałam ja niestety kilka razy bo strasznie swędzi!;/ Kiedy jest zdrapana jest cały czas wilgotna, jakby wypływał z niej jakiś płyn. Teraz od paru dni tego nie drapie bo boje się, że rozsieje "to coś" po całej twarzy;/ 
Znów zrobił mi się na tym jakby strupek, który się łuszczy. Moja mama ma łuszczyce od dzieciństwa i boje się, że to może być początkiem łuszczycy właśnie :Frown:

----------

